# inanna is slipping away



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

Just found out she has an jaw tumor that cant be removed... I dont know what else to say..


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh no.  I'm so very sorry. 

Tumors are so scary for us hedgie owners, within good reason. They are all too prevalent. Be strong for your little one. *Hugs*


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. Jaw tumours are so common and horrible for out quilled friends. She must be getting elderly isn't she?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. HUGS.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I am so so sorry  Hugs


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry! Savor your time with her as much as you can  



(((HUGS)))


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear that *Hugs


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I am so sorry. Jaw tumours are so common and horrible for out quilled friends. She must be getting elderly isn't she?


Yea shes just about 7 . Its not really unexpected but still hurts .. She is fighting it hard through ..

Thanks every one ...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry. 7 is an amazing age. I'm sure it was filled with love.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wanted to send loves and hugs, in my thoughts. xxx


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

So sorry, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thoughts of comfort to Inanna and you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

xhozt said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sorry. Jaw tumours are so common and horrible for out quilled friends. She must be getting elderly isn't she?
> ...


I knew she was getting up there but wow, she's led a great life. I hope that $&#@*@ oral tumour is very slow. Hugs


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

wow 7 years old, im such each year was filled with love, keep it up. im so sorry to hear this.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear it. My thoughts are with you. <3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh that is awful, I'm so sorry for you and Inanna.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh no, I am so, so sorry.  
((Hugs))


----------

